
Tesla driver found asleep at wheel of self-driving car doing 150km/h - cromulent
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/sep/17/canada-tesla-driver-alberta-highway-speeding
======
d3nj4l
Tesla is almost certainly going to get sued at this rate. Calling a feature
that needs constant driver supervision "autopilot" should already be treated
as advertising fraud, but soon enough someone will die because a Tesla owner
didn't read the fine print on what it means, and at that point Tesla has to be
just as liable.

------
OMGWTF
Previous submissions:

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24508051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24508051)

\-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24506649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24506649)

